# What do you use to get up to the mountain?



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

So I am looking for a suv or car to buy that get about 20mpg for when I drive to college but also can make it through the snow and get up the mountain. Right now I have a 1978 mustang II with a 302 v8 that gets 8mpg maybe less. I have been looking at an Xterra, Pathfinder, and POSSIBLY an Explorer, 2002 and up all for under $10,000.

SO what do you guys use to get up to the mountain?


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

a camry with bald tires


----------



## Andi (Mar 26, 2008)

DrGreeNThumB420 said:


> a camry with bald tires


SWEEEEEEET! :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You're better off looking at a Subaru Wagon instead.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm also going to haul some people with me too that's why i'm looking more at suv's. All the subies around here are way expensive, but don't get me wrong, they are sweet looking and wouldn't mind one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

theGOO34 said:


> SO what do you guys use to get up to the mountain?




What ever SUV they want to rent me at Dollar or Avis. Usually jeeps or dodges.

But those things LOVE gas.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Jeeps I dispise of, they are pieces of crap, dodges, well, they suck gas downnnnn. Probably going with an explorer the newer ones hopefully.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Subaru WRX wagon FTW. You'll get plenty over 20 mpg and they're pretty sweet rides. Even half of the used sedans come with roof racks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

theGOO34 said:


> Jeeps I dispise of, they are pieces of crap, dodges, well, they suck gas downnnnn.


I could not agree more. I actually broke a liberty that I rented, fucked up the four wheel drive.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

WRX wagon would be the best.

I have a queer Civic Hybrid. Putting a rack and chains once the season starts.


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

1988 toyota celica turbo-alltrac(gt-four). AWD is to much fun in the winter.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

Audi S4. great in the snow. good gas mileage when I stay out of boost.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have a subaru wagon and it rocks. damn thing goes everywhere.


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

i have an 06 xterra. works great. at night i climb over piles of snow on purpose in my car just for the hell of it at resorts lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

SpAcEmAn SpLiFF said:


> i have an 06 xterra. works great. at night i climb over piles of snow on purpose in my car just for the hell of it at resorts lol


sounds like what I do with the rentals, I also find side roads full of snow. its not that much fun when the fucking suv gets stuck lol. But i always find my way out.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

I was using a crappy toyota lite-ace van with most of the seats taken out, so it can fit a few peeps and alot of stuff. It was good on gas but it would struggle to pull a greased stick out of a dogs ass. Rev the shit out of it up the hill then smoke the brakes on the way down..... Wot a WEAPON!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

stuntmanmike said:


> good gas mileage when I stay out of boost.


Out of boost.....whats that? :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

turbo gives your car an extra kick when you accelerate to a certain rpm but it burns gas fast. 

sick car id love to drive an S4


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

CtotheQ said:


> Out of boost.....whats that? :cheeky4:


when he stays below the rpms needed to activate the turbo. usually what? 3-4 k unless modified.


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

Dodge Dakota Quad Cab in stick shift with the 4.7L V8, and a locking fiberglass cap. Lots of room for the family inside. Lots of room for boards, wet and stink, and anything big in the back. Gets 17-18 mpg on the highway. Great truck. Big enough to be useful, small enough to remain nimble around town.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

1997 TOYOTA CAMRY PURPLE WITH A V4 . IT CRAWLS UP THE MOUNTAIN LIKE A BEAST GETTING 25 TO THE GALLON BABY. capslockforthewin.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

Ride_Capita said:


> 1997 TOYOTA CAMRY PURPLE WITH A V4 . IT CRAWLS UP THE MOUNTAIN LIKE A BEAST GETTING 25 TO THE GALLON BABY. capslockforthewin.




V4???????? do they make those?????


you mean I4?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Out of your choices and this is from fucking shit up on just about every vehicle I touch. The Xterra while claiming a semi decent rating on gas it isn't that great, at best maybe 16mpg I've noticed with it, unless highway going down hill in neutral while drafting a semi. I also think that while the high center of gravity is great for getting around they're some what under built. Ford exploder I mean explorer isn't all its cracked up to be. Pathfinders depending on the engine can be gutless when climbing big passes (vail pass) but for the most part are reliable.

Now I'm sure some xterra fanboys will jump on me same as the explorer fans. Just stating what I've noticed.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> you mean I4?


Yea im pretty sure thats what he meant. V4 lol

I usually bum rides with friends. Or drive my 86 350 5.7L Camaro up there...its get pretty sketch though so I usually dont take it up. If i had to i'd bus out to the mountains, havent had to as of yet luckily. Hurray for friends haha


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Saab 9-5 w/ 2.3Turbo....I get 22mph city 28mph highway
Never had a problem in the snow.

Used to have a RAV4. That thing got great gas mileage, bout the same as the saab if not slightly better. A little under powered but I never got stuck in the snow. It's 4 wheel drive, but not true 4x4. Its 4x2. If the front wheels slip, power transfers to the rear.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

kwu said:


> turbo gives your car an extra kick when you accelerate to a certain rpm but it burns gas fast.
> 
> sick car id love to drive an S4


Yeah I was just joshin him, I know im not gona be below the threshold of spooling up my turbo much when ever I get aroud to turboing my car. 

Stuntmanmike, What gen is your S4?


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

I know the explorers are pieces of shit, my brother is a mechanic, and I work on a NASCAR late model team which my brother is the owner/driver. I know what decent cars are, and who make them, but i'm trying to find out what you guys use and have had good experiences with.


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Volvo s40 with a roof rack works great


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

96 geo prism manual. 30 plus trips last year, and didnt get stuck once. Great gas mileage, 30+mpg. Only downside is that it gets pretty tight when i take more than 1 person with me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

just picked up a 99 Subaru legacy gt, im sure it will do great in snow. getting 28mph and got it for 5200........ dont think i could of found a better car for the winter


----------



## SpAcEmAn SpLiFF (Dec 18, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Out of your choices and this is from fucking shit up on just about every vehicle I touch. The Xterra while claiming a semi decent rating on gas it isn't that great, at best maybe 16mpg I've noticed with it, unless highway going down hill in neutral while drafting a semi. I also think that while the high center of gravity is great for getting around they're some what under built. Ford exploder I mean explorer isn't all its cracked up to be. Pathfinders depending on the engine can be gutless when climbing big passes (vail pass) but for the most part are reliable.
> 
> Now I'm sure some xterra fanboys will jump on me same as the explorer fans. Just stating what I've noticed.


my god thats the one thing that kills me about my car - bad gas mileage. takes about 60-70 bucks to fill it up from empty


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

CtotheQ said:


> Yeah I was just joshin him, I know im not gona be below the threshold of spooling up my turbo much when ever I get aroud to turboing my car.
> 
> Stuntmanmike, What gen is your S4?


mine is a B5 S4 I wanted the twin turbos. the new B6 and B7 have a 4.2 liter v8 and no turbos. although there is talk of the B8 going back to a turbo V6. I love it. when I want gas mileage I turn the boost down to stock about 6psi. daily driving 18psi and race gas 22psi. 

around town if I stay below 3500rpm I can get 28 mpg. at full boost on race gas I get about 3-4 mpg.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

stuntmanmike said:


> at full boost on race gas I get about 3-4 mpg.




Very nice!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


So what do you do to afford that, a little shady business???  


I am J/K, I love that car a good friend of mine has one, but its bare stock.


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

fun fact about subarus that my friend told me: they are the number one car choice of lesbians apparantly:laugh:

haha well i drive one anyway and i do like it a lot despite all of the tree-hugging steryotypes that go with driving one. i just bought one this spring and i cant wait to test it out in the snow with a shitload of snowboards in the trunk:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You're better off looking at a Subaru Wagon instead.


subies AMAZING, but expensive.. you would probably have to get an older one for under 10k (at least here in canada)

BTW: we have a Pacifica Touring AWD and a Chev Tahoe 4x4 ..with thule racks.. they haul a lot of asses and theri crap up any hill


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

right now i have a ford escort wagon LOL

but if this this guy doesn't bail on me ive got a Bugeye/03' WRX Wagon on the way and am going to sti swap it.
so i Will be the fastest one to the hill and since its a Subie it will be the sexxxiest


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Melicious said:


> subies AMAZING, but expensive.. you would probably have to get an older one for under 10k (at least here in canada)
> 
> BTW: we have a Pacifica Touring AWD and a Chev Tahoe 4x4 ..with thule racks.. they haul a lot of asses and theri crap up any hill


Melicious makes a good point. Subies tend to keep their values well. I bought mine for $16.7k CAN a year ago and the current price is aprox. 14-15k. So that's not bad for a year.

Forumrider... my ideal would be an 05 wrx wagon with an STi swap and JDM exterior styling. Get the fat foglights, a waist spoiler , and then get the flares from the sedan to put onto the wagon hahah. Alas...I am a poor student in canada and had to 'settle' for an 04 impreza TS wagon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Forumrider... my ideal would be an 05 wrx wagon with an STi swap and JDM exterior styling. Get the fat foglights, a waist spoiler , and then get the flares from the sedan to put onto the wagon hahah. Alas...I am a poor student in canada and had to 'settle' for an 04 impreza TS wagon.


oh yeah that would be fuckin awesome 04-05 is my favorite body style sedan. i cant wait for this car i have been saving for so damn long 
for this i cant wait to eat all the civics and eclipses at in my town :cheeky4::cheeky4: lol settle for a ts wagon haha


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

your poor so you had to settle for a 16.7k car... ok that makes no sense what so ever


----------



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Hahaha...by a weird coincidence, I just stumbled across this pic...:laugh::laugh::laugh:



haha thats great


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

*Wrx*

Got a WRX sedan 1996 GC8 shape.

Jap spec with 205kw goes like the clappers up Mt Hutt.

Only problem is no space for chains under the guards. Never needed them yet, but sometimes i have to carry a set before the chain guys let me up. Fuckers.

Might have to change to a Forester. Anyone had experience with them?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah my mate has one, pretty good but i wouldn't personally get one.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

*hmmm*

hmmm why not?

Any other suggestions for nz conditions?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I dunno it just doesn't seem to suit ice and snow, when we go we usually take his large ute instead for that very reason, i think almost any well known 4x4 will do though.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

*hmmmm*

wonder if the Forseters arent great cos basically most people have road tyres on em.

My mate just picked up a 93 Pajero for like $2000 lol so might just use that.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

Simply^Ride said:


> Very nice!!! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> 
> So what do you do to afford that, a little shady business???
> ...


No shady business here  tell your friend he needs to mod that thing. stock they are nice but they can be absolutely amazing with a little bit of work.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

Foresters are classified as an SUV for insurance. Where i live, insurance is expensive on any SUV (i think to discourage people from driving them) if you are truely short on cash..and this is also the case where you live.. something to think about.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

nzboardlife said:


> your poor so you had to settle for a 16.7k car... ok that makes no sense what so ever


Sorry for the misunderstanding, but the 'settle' was implied as tongue-in-cheek, hence the quotes around it.
Also, last I checked, how I spent my money was my problem, or lack thereof. Also, please take into account the costs of living in various countries. My car would cost 10 or less in the states. Unfortunately, in canada, subies are much more expensive, hence 'settle'.
My personal expenses are really just the car and my school tuition, so with that regard, I myself, in terms of the money I have in my own bank account, am poor. 
I am hardly taking my life for granted. I know what I have, and what I don't, and am hardly complaining about it. There's a reason I'm in school. It's so that I CAN afford whatever I or my family needs when I'm done.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Snowolf said:


> For a cheaper ride, I see a ton of Toyota trucks; either pickups or 4 runners, these things seem to go for ever and you can get into a used one that has got a lot of life left in it for under $10K easily. The damn things will go just about anywhere too.


Yup yup, well under 10k lol. My 86 4Runner is about to roll out of the shop with a brand new engine and a rebuilt manual transmission for a total cost of about $3500 including the vehicle. It is great for the summer too because I can take the top off and go 4wheeling. Most people are looking for newer vehicles but older toyotas are tanks and get decent gas mileage. An EFI toyota 4banger will usually get around 20mpg.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

what kind of wear and tear takes its toll on ur guy's vehicles when you take it up to spots when it's freezing overnight? 

i know chains and all, but is there anything "extra" to maintain the vehicles so they don @$&$! out after heading up and down the mountain? this is probably a stupid question, and for that... i apologize. :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you live in a place where they use mag chloride or salt it is a good idea to have your vehicle undercoated and to wash it during the winter to avoid rust. A clear bra is not a bad idea if you live in a place where they use use gravel to keep your hood from chipping. If you have a 4wd it's always good to make sure everything in the front is properly lubed and filled. I've never really noticed any more maintenance to be required when driving the vehicle to/from the mountain but I've lived in Colorado my whole life and haven't owned a vehicle that lived primarily in a warm climate :dunno: If you have a carburated vehicle it can be very irritating in the winter if it's not set up properly or if it's a piece of shit carb.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I know subies are pretty nice, but way too expesnive and i'm not getting an older one. But I think i'm going with the xterra or frontier... V8's just suck way too much gas down, my car right now gets 7mpg ON THE FREEWAY. So a little more will be better.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

We traded in the wife's Lancer for an '08 Outback 2.5i. Great on gas 25 mpg+, great space, comes with a rack (we had the Fat Cat from the rack on the Lancer, seat warmers, etc.

Handled a trip to Timberline no problem. We see them all over Tahoe.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

romesaz said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding, but the 'settle' was implied as tongue-in-cheek, hence the quotes around it.
> Also, last I checked, how I spent my money was my problem, or lack thereof. Also, please take into account the costs of living in various countries. My car would cost 10 or less in the states. Unfortunately, in canada, subies are much more expensive, hence 'settle'.
> My personal expenses are really just the car and my school tuition, so with that regard, I myself, in terms of the money I have in my own bank account, am poor.
> I am hardly taking my life for granted. I know what I have, and what I don't, and am hardly complaining about it. There's a reason I'm in school. It's so that I CAN afford whatever I or my family needs when I'm done.



No problem dude, wasn't trying to take a stab at you . I know how you feel im at university too, the degree im getting aint cheap either. Probably just my broke ass wishing i had a 16k car  at the moment im roaming into uni which is in the middle of town on a 50cc honda dio :laugh:


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

zakk said:


> We traded in the wife's Lancer for an '08 Outback 2.5i. Great on gas 25 mpg+, great space, comes with a rack (we had the Fat Cat from the rack on the Lancer, seat warmers, etc.
> 
> Handled a trip to Timberline no problem. We see them all over Tahoe.



yep yep i've heard really good things about the new outbacks :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

stuntmanmike said:


> mine is a B5 S4 I wanted the twin turbos. the new B6 and B7 have a 4.2 liter v8 and no turbos. although there is talk of the B8 going back to a turbo V6. I love it. when I want gas mileage I turn the boost down to stock about 6psi. daily driving 18psi and race gas 22psi.
> 
> around town if I stay below 3500rpm I can get 28 mpg. at full boost on race gas I get about 3-4 mpg.


Got any pics.
Yeah the 2.7 is a mean machine, they're are a couple people in an audi forum that stuffed them in my car.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

no worries in snow 










sometimes i stop and help other jeeps :cheeky4:


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

nzboardlife said:


> No problem dude, wasn't trying to take a stab at you . I know how you feel im at university too, the degree im getting aint cheap either. Probably just my broke ass wishing i had a 16k car  at the moment im roaming into uni which is in the middle of town on a 50cc honda dio :laugh:


ooh, I googled what this dio is, and I'm feeling kinda bad... Want half my car? but you'd have to send me half the dio. Which end is better for driving in canadian winters? front or rear? 
I paid my dues for this car, but I'm willing to share.... Just came off a crappy job for year+ between 3rd and last year of school. Most of my salary went to car, tuition, taxes, board gear, in order of amounts lol.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

megladan said:


> no worries in snow
> 
> sometimes i stop and help other jeeps :cheeky4:



Can I have one of these please? 
kthnxbyeomgbbq!!1oneonetwo


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

hah, i know its a bit on the limp wristed side but i save heaps of time and money seen as all i do is drive into and out of town, between the stationary cars


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

*hahah*

haha man.

Thats not too bad man. My WRX is garaged all week and I used pedal power to get to work in the CDB. 

Still its not too bad since its actually faster that way, and I get a work out besides!


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

megladan said:


> sometimes i stop and help other jeeps :cheeky4:


that's a kicka** setup u got there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

*hmmm*

those things are like 4 litre petrol right?

Must suck up the gas like no tomorrow, in comparison to some of the diesels?


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

CtotheQ said:


> Got any pics.
> Yeah the 2.7 is a mean machine, they're are a couple people in an audi forum that stuffed them in my car.



more pics please. I will have to dig out the pics of mine.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

this is what we used to get up to (and over) the mountains this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Last season I had a jeep patriot that was my ex's... now we're divorced, so I traded in my nissan altima for an all wheel drive nissan mureno...


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

(ctotheQ) why did you pull the 20v motor out of your urs4? the AAN Motor is were its at! Dont get me wrong the AGB motor is a sick swap! are you on motorgeek?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

stuntmanmike said:


> more pics please.


If you don't mind thumbing through a thread there are some more pics here.

motorgeek.com :: View topic - My 1.8t in CQ project just became a 2.7t in CQ project!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

dirtygerman said:


> (ctotheQ) why did you pull the 20v motor out of your urs4? the AAN Motor is were its at! Dont get me wrong the AGB motor is a sick swap! are you on motorgeek?


I just ment that some people have swaped them into my car....I am all about the I-5! I have a Coupe Quattro with the 7a. I am getting some parts together do try and throw a turbo at it on the cheap. Would like to try and retain the stock ecu and run an adjustable fuel pressure regulator refrenced to the intake manifold. I have herd that the stock ecu will go into limp home mode if it see's positive manifold pressure. I have the hatachi ecu was thinking that I might have more luck with the later bosch one but who knows. Prolly gona wait till next summer to start it.....I guess I should have saved that for the geek. :laugh:

What are you rockin?


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks sick This is our build VWvortex Forums: Time To Get Serious (Engine Build).


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Nice rig! Where`s the winch? That`s the only thing missing...:thumbsup:


the hi-lift jack on the hood....it also doubles as a winch.. handy when on the beach, which is where 95%, beats walking 5 miles round trip to the inlet


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Ewww 1.8t.... j/k
10,000rpm
That is a big number, but I bet it is gona sounds like a MONSTER! What kinda numbers are you thinking about power wise?
Yeah you guys are a little over my head....I've never had an engine apart or out of a car. Takeing the head off to drop a comp droping head gasket will be about the farthest into an engine that I have been...whenever I get to that. Where are you located?


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

CtotheQ said:


> Ewww 1.8t.... j/k
> 10,000rpm
> That is a big number, but I bet it is gona sounds like a MONSTER! What kinda numbers are you thinking about power wise?
> Yeah you guys are a little over my head....I've never had an engine apart or out of a car. Takeing the head off to drop a comp droping head gasket will be about the farthest into an engine that I have been...whenever I get to that. Where are you located?


10,000 rpm is ridiculous what are you driving a weedwacker?


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

I am located in Jacksonville Fl. Which sucks and as for power goes I would be happy with 800ish at the wheels anything over that is just iceing on the cake. But the gt42r can support up to 1k hp but to be pratical I dont see that happing anytime soon!  

As for pulling engines apart and working on cars I work for bmw as a tech.


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

dirtygerman said:


> I am located in Jacksonville Fl. Which sucks and as for power goes I would be happy with 800ish at the wheels anything over that is just iceing on the cake. But the gt42r can support up to 1k hp but to be pratical I dont see that happing anytime soon!
> 
> As for pulling engines apart and working on cars I work for bmw as a tech.


800 at the wheels is stupid power for the street. hell even 800 crank is stupid power.

it will be fun for sure though. I will be happy to get to 500 whp. good luck with the project.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

megladan said:


> 10,000 rpm is ridiculous what are you driving a weedwacker?



I heard some people in rx8's at that rpm's, although the engines are odd to blow any minute. Specially if they have a turbo kit added to it, some people just squeeze the living crap out of their cars. You need to know were to stop.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> I heard some people in rx8's at that rpm's, although the engines are odd to blow any minute. Specially if they have a turbo kit added to it, some people just squeeze the living crap out of their cars. You need to know were to stop.


i dont think i've revved over 3500 rpm on land in the past 4 years, 
on the water the twin yammmies on the boat run wide open at 5200..


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

megladan said:


> i dont think i've revved over 3500 rpm on land in the past 4 years,
> on the water the twin yammmies on the boat run wide open at 5200..


4 strokers or 2s?

2s are made to beat it hard


----------



## dirtygerman (Sep 30, 2008)

with the 20v 1.8t vw/audi heads its all about the lifters if you are running solid lifter set up you can rev the poop out of them there is a dude on vortex reving his stock hydro lifters to 9k which to me is crazy but hey he is making 707hp which is good power with his setup. I have seen plenty of hondas reving there motors to 9k and some even to 10k as well. VW 20v head- Video this is pretty cool!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

^^^^^ that's fucking nuts......


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

im runnin an 01 A4 1.8T quattro to the mountains this winter, it should do me good


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

X1n54n3x said:


> im runnin an 01 A4 1.8T quattro to the mountains this winter, it should do me good



make sure you have at least some good all season if not some good snow tires and quattro will do you good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

Alright, Dirty when your done that shit I wanna see some whicked AWD donuts for reals.....gona definitely be following your thread on vortex.


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

stuntmanmike said:


> make sure you have at least some good all season if not some good snow tires and quattro will do you good.


oh for sure im already starting to look into snow tires


----------



## stuntmanmike (Dec 21, 2007)

X1n54n3x said:


> oh for sure im already starting to look into snow tires



good and cheap Blizzak tires I think I spelled it right.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

I drive a jeep liberty. It rocks in winter, good mileage too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Subaru, YouTube - Subaru DC Mountain Lab 1.5


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> I drive a jeep liberty. It rocks in winter, good mileage too.


What are you talking about, that shit drinks gas like hell. 


I will give you the fun factor and it has mad pep to it, but as far as gas goes nope it sucks. 


the other thing is that its wauy to unstable for my taste, I almost flipped that shit twice. Scared the living crap out of me


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

I disagree. I drove a 02 Ram 4x4 quad cab before that. THAT sucked down gas. As far as SUV's go, it is quite good on gas. I live 400kms from the mountains and I can go there and back on one tank, using the full time 4 wheel drive feature the whole way. That feature is part of what makes it so good in winter in my opinion, It has a 4x4 system that you can use at any speed on any road surface. You can put it in full time 4WD at the first snow, and leave it there till Spring. 
As for being unstable... Umm, it's an SUV! You can't expect it to handle like a sports car, anymore than you can expect a sports car to take you off road. I have never felt mine lean, let alone damn near flip! Driving school anyone? LOL!
Please tell me which Suv you can think of that is more stable, without being larger or harder on gas? I might buy one.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Please tell me which Suv you can think of that is more stable, without being larger or harder on gas? I might buy one.



Shit... Just about any SUV you can mention is more stable than that one. about gas its an SUV, but the you talk about it, you say like its great on gas. the thing is hard from good on gas. The engine is thirsty 24/7. 


I my opinion you must drive like a grandma give me that SUV for 1 minute and I will flip it .


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

my moms trailblazer is a pretty steady SUV, 18ish mpg awd/4wd you can choose either or. it sits lower than other SUVs so it doesnt lean on turns. a pretty wide wheelbase on top of that. oh and asswarmers. so thats probably better than a jeep.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> Shit... Just about any SUV you can mention is more stable than that one. about gas its an SUV, but the you talk about it, you say like its great on gas. the thing is hard from good on gas. The engine is thirsty 24/7.
> 
> 
> I my opinion you must drive like a grandma give me that SUV for 1 minute and I will flip it .



Okay, so name one that is better on gas and more stable, that is the same size? I get 16 litres/100kms. For an SUV that IS good! Have you ever owned an SUV or a truck? There aren't any that are really good on gas... That's what 4 cylinder cars are for. 

If driving like a grandma means I can keep it upright for longer than a minute, then sure I guess I do. Exactly what do you drive like?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> Exactly what do you drive like?





None of yours beeswacks ....



but if your truly interested, search around the forum and you will find out.



Chilax dude ur gonna give yourself a heart attack :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> None of yours beeswacks ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's beesWAX. :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

edmontonsara said:


> It's beesWAX. :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:


its all good. 



Go drive ur jeep, I hope it doesn't fall apart. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Simply^Ride said:


> its all good.
> 
> 
> 
> Go drive ur jeep, I hope it doesn't fall apart. :laugh::laugh::laugh:




Will do. Good luck learning to keep your tires on the road!


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

Well thanks sweet heart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

hmm thats funny about the hole jeep liberty thing, i drive a wrangler with a 4.5" lift with 35" tires, and i have never come close to rolling it, or even having it feel unstable, and no i dont drive like a grand ma!


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

ryan188 said:


> hmm thats funny about the hole jeep liberty thing, i drive a wrangler with a 4.5" lift with 35" tires, and i have never come close to rolling it, or even having it feel unstable, and no i dont drive like a grand ma!



:thumbsup: Odd logic isn't it? If you don't roll your car you drive like a grandma... :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2008)

ryan188 said:


> hmm thats funny about the hole jeep liberty thing, i drive a wrangler with a 4.5" lift with 35" tires, and i have never come close to rolling it, or even having it feel unstable, and no i dont drive like a grand ma!




Did I ever said anything about a wrangler?


As a mater of fact I love the Grand Cherokee, not sure about the gas(kind of sucks) or quality. but its a very nice ride.


----------



## BRsnow (Jan 26, 2008)

I drive a tacoma, 05 4wd standard cab...gets the job done...


----------



## i_couch (Oct 11, 2008)

I have a Subuaru Outback and it's great. Handles amazing on snow and ice, gets good gas mileage compared to any SUV or truck with 4WD. Last year my mom got stuck pulling out of our driveway in her 4WD Blazer in like a foot and a half of snow. I got out easily with no problems. In fact, I like it so much that from now on out I don't think I'll by anything but Subaru.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2008)

theGOO34 said:


> I have been looking at an Xterra, Pathfinder, and POSSIBLY an Explorer, 2002 and up all for under $10,000.
> 
> SO what do you guys use to get up to the mountain?


You are dreaming if you think you will get 20mpg from any one of those SUV's. 
I currently have a RAV4 2wd that gets 26mpg as a commuter and I have taken it to a lot of mountains and never been stuck in the snow. I do carry chains in winter but as of yet have not had to use them.
I would suggest a RAV4, CRV, Subaru 4cyl.
If you are more budget conscious and just want to hit the slopes and never get stuck look for an old Nissan Axxess AWD, Civic wagon AWD or a Tercel wagon AWD. They aren't great looking but those all have nearly bulletproof engines and are awesome in snow.


----------



## SFshredder (Apr 8, 2008)

I've got a 1999 Toyota 4Runner that's been great for me up in the mountains.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

'05 Trailblazer 4WD, heated leather makes the ass soooooooooo supple


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

subaru. got mine last year and it rules in the snow


----------



## SummitAtSnoq (Oct 26, 2008)

theGOO34 said:


> So I am looking for a suv or car to buy that get about 20mpg for when I drive to college but also can make it through the snow and get up the mountain. Right now I have a 1978 mustang II with a 302 v8 that gets 8mpg maybe less. I have been looking at an Xterra, Pathfinder, and POSSIBLY an Explorer, 2002 and up all for under $10,000.
> 
> SO what do you guys use to get up to the mountain?


Im about to go all pacific northwest on you
Subaru outback
mine gets 34 mpg with full time AWD 
love it!!!
and its newly installed speaker system and roof rack


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

05 focus zx3

just picked it up yesterday and i dig it


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

im looking at getting a Saab 9-2X Aero, its essentially a rebadged WRX STi, just has the Saab goodies (nicer suspension, Saab interior and front end, nicer rims imo)... although it does away with the roof rack that the WRX has, which is always nice to have, but oh well.


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

rebadged wrx (not STi if im not mistaken).
But it's a wicked car. Had I realized that, I would have gotten that instead of the vanilla impreza, but I'm happy with mine. You'll LOVE it in the winter, but I would definitely recommend some winter tires. I got mine on yesterday (fantastic timing since we got SNOW TODAY!)


----------



## RomeBeta32 (Oct 21, 2008)

06 Scion XB with Yakima Rack/ Bridgestone Blizzaks (chains on board, never used!!!)!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

I have an 07 2.5i impreza wagon that hauls me and my buddies up to the hill.

The 06 STi stays in the garage for winter. To much salt, sand and potholes on the dirty jerz roads.

Can't imagine not owning a subaru, since I am on my 3rd, currently owning 2.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

Subaru. End of Discussion.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

just got a 03 bugeye WRX Wagon have a JDM STi engine on the way cant wait:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

but for now ill just stick with my bike that i can ride with no handlebars,no handle bars lol:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

OKAY guy here i saw your thread and i thought hey ill give this guy some advice, seems fairly resonable. But then i go threw and read the replys to your thread. . . . let me just say i own a 1987 jeep cherokee and with that truck i will pull out all little bitch subarus that are stuck in the snow bank on the side of the highway. . . I live in alaska and let me just tell you a jeep could be your best bet for winter driving bottom line. Not to mention one of the most affordable rig's you will find this winter. I REALLY HOPE THIS HELPED YOU OUT BRO.


----------

